# Green verticals line on opening windows tab



## prateeksultaniya (Jun 28, 2017)

Recently I logged in to my laptop and I could see vertical single green line flickering. It appears and disappears. The line appears only when I open windows tab or explorer. When I come back to desktop it disappears.

Laptop - Msi GT62VRE
I7 6700hq
Gtx 1070


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please clarify that this


> . When I come back to desktop it disappears.


means it is NOT there on the windows desktop or do you refer in this case to the black and white BIOS post screen
an attached print screen image if it shows the line would be great

that is with it showing press print screen key
then open paint click paste
click file tab and save as
save to desktop
attach to reply by clicking - upload a file button
or if you cannot work that one see this

https://support.microsoft.com/en-sg...8818/open-snipping-tool-and-take-a-screenshot


----------



## prateeksultaniya (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes it's not there on Windows desktop. I can see the line on shutdown screen but not on restart screen. Neither log on screen nor boot up screen. I tried taking screenshot but the line is not there in screenshot. 
Also recently I played few movies and like disappeared. But when I opened the windows explorer it came back after 10 seconds or so.



Macboatmaster said:


> Please clarify that this
> 
> means it is NOT there on the windows desktop or do you refer in this case to the black and white BIOS post screen
> an attached print screen image if it shows the line would be great
> ...


,


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to TSG!!

Does it change any when you flex the screen gently?


----------



## prateeksultaniya (Jun 28, 2017)

No it doesn't. 


Gr3iz said:


> Welcome to TSG!!
> 
> Does it change any when you flex the screen gently?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

It sounds like it may be a video memory problem, or something in the video circuitry, rather than a defective screen. Just a guess.


----------



## prateeksultaniya (Jun 28, 2017)

How to resolve it?


Gr3iz said:


> It sounds like it may be a video memory problem, or something in the video circuitry, rather than a defective screen. Just a guess.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

If that is, in fact, the problem, you would likely need to replace the main board. I'm not going to go out on a limb and say that that is the problem though.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That laptop has integrated in the processor
Intel® HD Graphics 530
and of course the GTX1070

It more than likely uses the integrated graphics on low demand and the card when demand is made
I would recommend you go here
https://www.msi.com/Laptop/support/GT62VR-6RE-Dominator-Pro.html#down-driver

and download the latest audio driver, the latest Nvidia graphics driver and lastly the intel management engine driver
rebooting after each install

Then check and see if there is any difference.
If not I recommend you connect external monitor and using the user manual switch display to external monitor and check if that shows the same problem

Please report results
Also check please in device manager what is shown for display adapters and include that in your report

When you reply there is no need to quote this post back to me, just type in the box that appears please - when you return to the topic


----------



## prateeksultaniya (Jun 28, 2017)

I tried reinstalling the latest drivers but it did nothing. I don't have an external monitor so can't check it.

Update - 
Since this morning the line is not disappearing at all not even on Windows desktop. 
I checked the BIOS Screen and it's also there.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I don't have an external monitor so can't check it.


well if you wish to test it you will have to borrow beg or somehow obtain one
Very likely either the card itself or the screen


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

If it were on all the time, I might suspect the LCD itself, but you had indicated that it was not on every screen. That's what leads us to believe it is more likely in the video circuitry. That was also why I had you try to flex the screen. Often that will cause it to come and go.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is on all the time - post 10 refers


----------



## prateeksultaniya (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes, I'll borrow one and check whether it's the video card problem or not.

@Gr3iz Initially it was not on every screen. Now it is.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is a slight possibility that the card is overheating - is the laptop overclocked
Are all air vents clear


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> It is on all the time - post 10 refers


Initial posts had indicated otherwise. The "on all the time" added a new wrinkle ... ;-)


----------



## prateeksultaniya (Jun 28, 2017)

Not it's not overclocked. I've checked the temperature of GPU it's within limits. I guess it's the screen cable problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

well a sure test for that is the external monitor


----------



## prateeksultaniya (Jun 28, 2017)

After a long time, I finally managed to connect it to an external monitor. And when I choose only monitor option, The green line is not there on the external monitor. So that means Graphic Card is in good condition.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed - faulty laptop screen
cable connection fault
when green line appears I know you have tried gently flexing screen
try moving screen to change angle of screen to base.


----------

